# Live Music in Andalucia



## ThenameisBond (Jun 9, 2009)

I am in a band called "The Ancient Britons" and we all live in the town of Villanueva del Trabuco, North of Malaga city.

The band consists of Bernie (Drums) who is 74, Baz, Neil, Russell, Jon (guitars, Bass, vocals) 66,66,48, 42 and my self Rabbi a mere 51.

We are available for weddings, parties, birthdays, hangings and anything else. We do play gigs for good causes FREE as long as they are not at the worlds end.


Get in touch and lets have a party.
[email protected] 
Rabbi
manager, roadie, groupie, tea boy


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

you're not really allowed to advertise on here, but its not exactly a multi million pound industry, so until I get told off or another mod comes along, I'll turn a blind eye for now lol!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I am another mod and I am turning a blind eye. In any case it's a "What's On"! 

Good Luck


----------



## ThenameisBond (Jun 9, 2009)

*What's on in Malaga*



SteveHall said:


> I am another mod and I am turning a blind eye. In any case it's a "What's On"!
> 
> Good Luck


Hiya,
Thanks for that. The drummer is so old that we had him carbon dated. He's the bloke they used to make the Turin shrowd. We are happy to play any gigs that are raising money for good causes or for awareness campaings etc (Help the aged is our favourite  )

We have just played the Villanueva del Trabuco ferriar, by invitation of the town hall. The band are playing a gig in a restaurant called La Buladera (Villanueva del Trabuco) on the 27th of June as there are a few people leaving the village.

The website is moving from the .es to .com and is down at the moment but I will be updating soon. Any charities who send me their details can have a FREE page on the site.

Remember, your never too old to rock :clap2:


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Well, let us know when your public gigs are and perhaps a few of us can come and support you. 

You do know that Jojo (A.K.A. Blondie, A.K.A. Rock Chick) is a great lead singer. Sure she'd get up on stage ..... if I held a dagger at her back!

She makes Streisand and Parton look over-the-hill wannabes!


----------



## ThenameisBond (Jun 9, 2009)

*Live Music Malaga*



SteveHall said:


> Well, let us know when your public gigs are and perhaps a few of us can come and support you.
> 
> You do know that Jojo (A.K.A. Blondie, A.K.A. Rock Chick) is a great lead singer. Sure she'd get up on stage ..... if I held a dagger at her back!
> 
> She makes Streisand and Parton look over-the-hill wannabes!


Saturday nights Gig at the R25 in Villanueva del Rosario went well. The next gig is the 27th at El Buladero in Trabuco and after that the 4th of July at the Cortijuelo. It's all go!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Just as a bit of info here.....the Cazorla Blues Festival is on the last week of July!

With.......Dr Feelgood! Unfortunately it contains no originals and is basically just a tribute band without the late Lee Brilleaux......he WAS The Doctor! 






The man was irreplaceable! But it would be good to check the tribute band out just to hear those old classics again!

And also......Jeff Beck! Now that's a *big* name to come here!


----------



## cuevadame (Dec 31, 2008)

XTreme said:


> Just as a bit of info here.....the Cazorla Blues Festival is on the last week of July!
> 
> With.......Dr Feelgood! Unfortunately it contains no originals and is basically just a tribute band without the late Lee Brilleaux......he WAS The Doctor!
> 
> ...


It appears Jeff Beck has cancelled


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

cuevadame said:


> It appears Jeff Beck has cancelled


******! Any updates yet on a replacement? John Mayer, Colin James or Robert Cray would be my first choice!


----------



## cuevadame (Dec 31, 2008)

XTreme said:


> ******! Any updates yet on a replacement? John Mayer, Colin James or Robert Cray would be my first choice!


.........Seasick Steve would be mine!:clap2:


----------

